# Sheesh....when am I gonna learn..........lol



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

so I picked up a set of DPNs for the first time to use for something other than opening up a package that came in the mail..........wth was I thinking...........I felt like a dang octopus, needles going every which way, fingers going the other.........I didn't punish myself this time, I quickly put them down and went to red heart and am now working on a sock pattern that you can crochet, we will see how that goes........and yes I am going to post a picture no matter how they turn out, lol........understanding the pattern is one thing, making the socks is another, we will see.........


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

You mean I'm not the ONLY one!!

Thank you!!

Circs are sooo much easier- try magic loop, it's a different rhythm, but once you get into the swing, it goes very well.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh boy i bought my first ones tonight. Not even two inches done with sock on loom and i am going to try dpns? Oh boy....


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

What size cable/circular needle do you use?


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have used dpns for year but they have been the metal ones and we always did the neckbands on them. The ones today are a lot nicer than when I learnt to knit.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I haven't knitted socks for years to hot to wear them in Queensland.


----------



## rosieandcandy (Sep 8, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> so I picked up a set of DPNs for the first time to use for something other than opening up a package that came in the mail..........wth was I thinking...........I felt like a dang octopus, needles going every which way, fingers going the other.........I didn't punish myself this time, I quickly put them down and went to red heart and am now working on a sock pattern that you can crochet, we will see how that goes........and yes I am going to post a picture no matter how they turn out, lol........understanding the pattern is one thing, making the socks is another, we will see.........


Me too. First time last night, looked like a demented hedgehog in my hands! Persevering as I am knitting a breast prothesis for my sister who has just had surgery. You Tube was great in getting me started but wish it was on circulars. If I cast my mind back to when I first took charge of a pair of knitting needles that wasn't plain sailing, so as my 3 year old says, try, try and try again mummy. Now I wonder where she got that from :lol:


----------



## trammyjane (Mar 20, 2011)

hi girls i got a tip when learning dpns,cast on with straight needle ,THEN divide for ur dpns,saves the possibility of twisting.i now do socks on 4dpns(yarn on 3 working with spare) if doing something bigger may use an extra one,makes it easier for keeping work closer as u move needles .jane .ps i was a driver by occupation and with many stops and waiting it was easy just to pick up a sock and knit cos no problems with setting down again .


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

Just keep at it - you can do it. Concentrate just on the 2 needles you are working on and ignore the others. It really is the same knitting that you have been doing. Don't feel that you have to hold on to those extra needles. If you are having trouble keeping the stitches on the needles that you are not currently using, wrap rubber bands around the ends until you get to them. Then just practice, practice, practice.


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm retired and living on a tight budget and wanted to learn how to knit socks on dpn....went to LYS, which is nice but the cost of the sock lessons were too much for my budget; SO, bought dpn, sock yarn and have watched multiple Utube videos. Have been practicing and have gotten it ! I'm in the process of knitting my first pair of socks and am loving it. I tried to read ahead on the instructions and got overwhelmed, SO, I'm doing one step at a time and it is going well. I amaze and amuse myself at this age (65) for teaching myself a new technique. Don't give up, hang in and practice !

I've gotten books from library, have gotten all the free patterns I can find on the 'net, watched all the Utubes I can find and feel confident.

NEXT, I'm going to try the magic loop and see what happens !


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The trick is to just remember you are always only working with 2 needles at a time that helps to keep it in perspective. 

Trust me, if I can do it, you can.


----------



## LizLowery (Oct 7, 2011)

I picked up DPNs recently to try socks. I knew before I started that there would some adjustments from straight knitting. Once you learn how to ignore the extra needle, it's fun. I just love when my DH tries to describe what it looks like.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Knitting my first pair of socks (one at a time) on two circulars. So far, so good, but haven't done the heel yet. Couldn't get the hang of dpns (kept dropping needles, etc.). Really like using two circulars.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

Onestitch said:


> I'm retired and living on a tight budget and wanted to learn how to knit socks on dpn....went to LYS, which is nice but the cost of the sock lessons were too much for my budget; SO, bought dpn, sock yarn and have watched multiple Utube videos. Have been practicing and have gotten it ! I'm in the process of knitting my first pair of socks and am loving it. I tried to read ahead on the instructions and got overwhelmed, SO, I'm doing one step at a time and it is going well. I amaze and amuse myself at this age (65) for teaching myself a new technique. Don't give up, hang in and practice !
> 
> I've gotten books from library, have gotten all the free patterns I can find on the 'net, watched all the Utubes I can find and feel confident.
> 
> NEXT, I'm going to try the magic loop and see what happens !


That's the spirit! Good for you!


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank God for circular knitting needles, and socks with flat woven seams up the back...I do not like DPs and never have. They are great for cables when you need a quick cable holder and don't have the real deal...other than that, I can't use them. I tried and tried and tried...I fumbled too much, jumbled the yarn, and threw those suckers across the room, yarn and all, many more times than not!

I have ultimate respect for the ladies who can work them like magic, though...and stand in awe of their awesome talent. 

The way I used to knit socks for my little ones was on a circular needle...I would do a 1x1 rib, then work in stockinette till I got to the heel, and I would increase at the sides, and do a little decrease in the middle until I got the heel shape, and continue on for the length of the foot, increasing for the widest part just a tad, and then decreasing just a tad for the toes.

I would lay the flat piece down, and sew up the seams as to weave the two pieces together so that there would be a flat seaming...I did the same thing across the toe...and VOILA! little socks, no hassle.

I use circular needles, period, even for flat pieces as I can pull my work to the middle without having to worry about those little needle tip nipples.


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

I like all the methods for small tube knitting that I have tried, magic loop, two circulars, traveling loop, etc...but I have to say...I love my DPNs for tight work...fingers on gloves in particular...they were intimidating on that first project, but once I understood that I was only ever working TWO needles, (same as always) it became much easier to move along.

Don't give up...use the rubber bands on the ends if you are having "slippery" problems, use the straight needle cast on if you are having problems with twisted joins...but do keep at it. The reward is worth it! (And the oohs and aaahs of those observing you "mastering all those needles" Grin...

Dee


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

What I find so amazing about this board is the diversity ! I've learned how to maneuver dpn and am working on socks, but for the life of me haven't figured out cables ! I love the instructions on making socks flat then sewing up the seam; I'mgoing to have to try that also !

Knitpicks (probably not supposed to mention them) but they have an awesome easy to understand series of making socks on a cable. Once i finished my socks on dpn I'm going to try the cable magic loop.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I also love using my dpn's for socks at the minute I'm using them for a sleeve of my sweater and I have so many stitches on 2 needles from increasing I'm about to use 6 needles for holding the stitches and 1 to knit with - the other sleeve got put onto a circular needle


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

If I'm having problems with stitches slipping off the needle, (or the needle slipping out of the stitches), I just put a tip protector on the end of the needle having problems. 
I do this also when using my dpns to knit scarves, easier to use 2 or my size 7 DPN's that are about 8" long for scarves then the 10 or 14" straights. :wink:


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

lmbo..........i don't know about this.....so far this is looking like one big sock.......but this is just as a test....i know i'm not using the proper yarn but it's only a test.....still gonna show a picture when it's done.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Onestitch said:


> What I find so amazing about this board is the diversity ! I've learned how to maneuver dpn and am working on socks, but for the life of me haven't figured out cables ! I love the instructions on making socks flat then sewing up the seam; I'mgoing to have to try that also !
> 
> Knitpicks (probably not supposed to mention them) but they have an awesome easy to understand series of making socks on a cable. Once i finished my socks on dpn I'm going to try the cable magic loop.


If you mean cables with a cable needle please give them a try, just read one instruction at a time. Any probs give me a shout, I LOVE them.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I have only used the dpn's when decreasing the crown of hats. I feel like a klutz but I know with practice I will get better. The other needles get in my way!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Onestitch said:


> What I find so amazing about this board is the diversity ! I've learned how to maneuver dpn and am working on socks, but for the life of me haven't figured out cables ! I love the instructions on making socks flat then sewing up the seam; I'mgoing to have to try that also !
> 
> Knitpicks (probably not supposed to mention them) but they have an awesome easy to understand series of making socks on a cable. Once i finished my socks on dpn I'm going to try the cable magic loop.


Do you mean cables with a cable needle? or is this something different?


----------



## Miss Peaches (Nov 11, 2011)

I like knitting on the four needles. The problem I have is trying to learn the Magic Loop. But as your daughter says try try and try again.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Save yourself the agony of DPN's --Learn Magic loop (done with 40-46 in cable ) and learn to work with 2 Circulars. They are great and you go right along. 

I hate DPN's --hard to handle and I always lose track of the stitches on the needles.--LOL


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

listen to jane, she knows just what she is talking about. i love the dpns, hate, just hate, those circular sock needles. they are horrid, nasty, cramping on the hand things. ugh and double that statement. once you really just get past the tenseness...new wd...of it, you will not hate it or get so upset with it. so, hang in there...


trammyjane said:


> hi girls i got a tip when learning dpns,cast on with straight needle ,THEN divide for ur dpns,saves the possibility of twisting.i now do socks on 4dpns(yarn on 3 working with spare) if doing something bigger may use an extra one,makes it easier for keeping work closer as u move needles .jane .ps i was a driver by occupation and with many stops and waiting it was easy just to pick up a sock and knit cos no problems with setting down again .


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hang in there.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I tend to avoid patterns with DPNs at this time....later gator for those things!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

All in due time. There were things I was afraid of trying but now find them easy to do. One stitch at a time.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I remember learning to use dpns -- it was sooo awkward and confusing. But, I can do it now without trouble. Perseverance!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

So happy I'm not alone! Thought I'd give socks a try but alas was all
thumbs as it kept twisting on me. I'm back to making dishcloths for
now (new for me as I had never made them before) but will attempt
again. I just need peace and quiet and that doesn't happen around here much these days! It's cold and possible snow on the way and DH just sits around and watches movies and TV!
Happy knitting everyone!
Joan


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

When I started to learn to knit, my first project was a sweater knit with double strands of worsted weight acrylic yarn with an 8-stitch cable right up the middle of the front. I had no pattern for the cable and had never done one before. But it was well-done when I finished it. That summer I began to knit a pair of socks on 4 dpns with sock-weight yarn.

After practicing for about 6 weeks in my spare time with waste yarn, I started in with the sock yarn and decided that the pattern, as written, didn't really appeal to me. I continued the ribbing down the leg of the sock to the point of starting the heel (like a man's socks). Kept working on the heel and concluded that the pattern had a mistake. My teacher said that the pattern was correct and she had just made her first pair using it.

So, long story short: I continued to follow that pattern and ended up with a simple, plain pair of socks which I'm still wearing. In fact, I still use that same pattern for all of the 14 or 15 pairs I've knitted because it is a ''template'' for socks and I can alter the measurements to fit any foot and yarn combination I can come up with. I did learn to always use a straight pair of needles in appropriate sizes to cast-on and work the first row or two so that I can keep the stitches untwisted. That little bit of seaming is invisible once it is seamed up.

All said, I didn't know anyone besides my teacher who'd ever knit socks and no one had ''taught'' me to be afraid of them. I guess I figured that I wasn't stupid and could read the pattern, knew how to do the stitches necessary, and had learned to be comfortable working with the needles once my hands had become familiar with the feel of the smaller yarns and smaller needles.

You can learn it if you really want to learn it. I find that the magic loop throws me off the rhythm of knitting and I lose my concentration. the cable cast-on, knit loosely, is my favorite cast-on. Purling the next row along with that cast-on gives a n attractive edge to the sock, IMHO.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I was scared to death of trying dpns ,avoided all patterns that called for them. I finally decided to try,and you know what? I like working with them. I will say that I prefer my bamboos over my metal ones they aren't as slippery. When I have a project with a lot of stitches I use point protecters to keep from losing any. I use circulars when I gave to many stiches for dpns,or something heavy like a baby blanket. Practice,practice..


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

jheiens said:


> When I started to learn to knit, my first project was a sweater knit with double strands of worsted weight acrylic yarn with an 8-stitch cable right up the middle of the front. I had no pattern for the cable and had never done one before. But it was well-done when I finished it. That summer I began to knit a pair of socks on 4 dpns with sock-weight yarn.
> 
> After practicing for about 6 weeks in my spare time with waste yarn, I started in with the sock yarn and decided that the pattern, as written, didn't really appeal to me. I continued the ribbing down the leg of the sock to the point of starting the heel (like a man's socks). Kept working on the heel and concluded that the pattern had a mistake. My teacher said that the pattern was correct and she had just made her husband a pair using it.
> 
> ...


All I can say is WOW!


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

Lol - I love my dpns. I always have a pair of socks on the needles, since I've spoiled the whole family to think they can only wear what I make. The only rule is they furnish the yarn. Try to imagine a 6' tall 16 yr old boy in the LYS picking out sock yarn. It is a little easier for him, since I was taking him to the same store when he was 4. I don't live near him now, but he still sends yarn for his socks. I mostly knit "everyday" socks - plain knit, but usually knit the little great-grandkids fancies for easter & birthdays. Just think of the "extra" needles as stitch holders - basically that is what they are, as you only work with 2 needles at a time.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

The first time knitting with dpn's felt awkward, but with a little perseverance I got the hang of it. I haven't tried doing the knitting with Magic Loop method or of using two circular needles, but have both of these on my To-do list. I am definitely ready to give each a try. I just want to be able to know I can do them, even though I might just decide I am quite happy to continue using dpn's.


----------



## Wheaten lover (Dec 16, 2011)

I use the 5 inch dps and it has made ALL the difference. The first row or two are still a bit of a challenge but after that I LOVE them.
Keep at it-it's worth it.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Tell me about it, I did the same last night to make gloves, I have managed 2inches of rib so far


----------



## marydore (Feb 1, 2011)

I did the same thing and once you learn the magic loop - then you need to learn the magic loop doing 2 socks at once. It just goes on and on and it is so much fun you don't want to do anything else. I live in Florida in winter and MN in summer so I don't wear socks but I have lists of friends and family who want them so I can knit forever he he.


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

i use a short circular needle, you can get them that are only 7"-8" long! i agree with the whole double pointed issue, they are so hard to use. i'm sure practice makes perfect but i feel like in the time i use to practice on DP's i could be making something wonderful on my circulars! :>)


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

yeah for circular needles.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Onestitch said:


> I'm retired and living on a tight budget and wanted to learn how to knit socks on dpn....went to LYS, which is nice but the cost of the sock lessons were too much for my budget; SO, bought dpn, sock yarn and have watched multiple Utube videos. Have been practicing and have gotten it ! I'm in the process of knitting my first pair of socks and am loving it. I tried to read ahead on the instructions and got overwhelmed, SO, I'm doing one step at a time and it is going well. I amaze and amuse myself at this age (65) for teaching myself a new technique. Don't give up, hang in and practice !
> 
> I've gotten books from library, have gotten all the free patterns I can find on the 'net, watched all the Utubes I can find and feel confident.
> 
> NEXT, I'm going to try the magic loop and see what happens !


So you are 65 yrs young. When did that number mean life no longer happens. The chair of one committee is 78 and he has no concept of slowing down in life. Makes me feel even younger.


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

This is a great thread! Just yesterday I got out my Christmas gift book,2 at a Time Socks! I've got the little buggers casts on and the rib cuff about done. These are done on a 40 inch circ. so far so good, they actually look pretty good! But, I have absolutely no rhythm making them. They are one half of a sock at a time. I spend lots of time scooting them along the cable and all. Is there a secret to getting a rhythm? They definitely aren't what I can do watching TV or even when DH is home. They are a challenge, but I'm proud just looking at the little things! One is purple and the other lime green (it said to do two different colors to make it easier) my Granddaughter will love them even if they aren't perfect! Guess I'll be making a second "pair" just like them! Secrets for developing a rhythm???


----------



## billb1946 (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm a 65 year old man and even I learned how to use dpn's when making hats. Just keep at it and you will get it. Repeating what others have said just concentrate on the 2 you are working with.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

billb1946 said:


> I'm a 65 year old man and even I learned how to use dpn's when making hats. Just keep at it and you will get it. Repeating what others have said just concentrate on the 2 you are working with.


thanks for the encouragement and it is so nice to hear from a male. My Dad was a finger knitter on the ship. He was a Merchant Marine.


----------



## marion07 (Nov 26, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> so I picked up a set of DPNs for the first time to use for something other than opening up a package that came in the mail..........wth was I thinking...........I felt like a dang octopus, needles going every which way, fingers going the other.........I didn't punish myself this time, I quickly put them down and went to red heart and am now working on a sock pattern that you can crochet, we will see how that goes........and yes I am going to post a picture no matter how they turn out, lol........understanding the pattern is one thing, making the socks is another, we will see.........


Please don't give up on dpns. Once you get the hang of it you will love them!!! Sock knitting is my favorite!!


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

I as so many others cannot get the hang of double points. I start with four and the one spare and end up with two. My DH loves it when I try because I start sounding like a drunken sailor withing a few rows. He laughs until his sides ache

Hyia Hyia makes a series of 9 inch (total length) circs ranging from size 1 to size 6 (or maybe 7). I use these for sleeve cuffs and decreasing hats. 

It's great that we now have so many choices.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

dalex1945 said:


> Knitting my first pair of socks (one at a time) on two circulars. So far, so good, but haven't done the heel yet. Couldn't get the hang of dpns (kept dropping needles, etc.). Really like using two circulars.


If you are dropping needles out when working with dps then you may be knitting to loosely. Tighten up a bit with each stitch and be sure to tighten the first two stitches on each needle real well. Also using bamboo needles help as they do not slide out so easily as metal. Plastic needles are also a wee bit less slidy but not as good as wooden.


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

Try Magic Loop on circulars...I NEVER use DPNs. I bought every size of tiny needles (0s, 1s, 2s and 3s, all the ones that are too small to be interchangeable) in 40-47" cables. That way I have enough cable to magic loop anything comfortably. I don't even use DPNs for I-cord. I just slide it along the cable to the needle on the other end! Try it, you'll love it!


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> so I picked up a set of DPNs for the first time to use for something other than opening up a package that came in the mail..........wth was I thinking...........I felt like a dang octopus, needles going every which way, fingers going the other.........I didn't punish myself this time, I quickly put them down and went to red heart and am now working on a sock pattern that you can crochet, we will see how that goes........and yes I am going to post a picture no matter how they turn out, lol........understanding the pattern is one thing, making the socks is another, we will see.........[/q
> you can do it give it another try !


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I'm not intimidated any more with the dpns I am going to try makiing socks but think I am going to try baby socks first. This is a goal of mine for maybe this month.


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> so I picked up a set of DPNs for the first time to use for something other than opening up a package that came in the mail..........wth was I thinking...........I felt like a dang octopus, needles going every which way, fingers going the other.........I didn't punish myself this time, I quickly put them down and went to red heart and am now working on a sock pattern that you can crochet, we will see how that goes........and yes I am going to post a picture no matter how they turn out, lol........understanding the pattern is one thing, making the socks is another, we will see.........


Cast on 60 Or 64. On one dpn,transfer in to other two evenly Or almost evenly depending on k2p2 etc
Start with a 4th needle,I use the tail and the the end two times to join in the round. Then just start knitting around.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

It's like knittin with a porcupine


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

My experience with dpn was the needle to my right would get in my way. Once I learned that if I am doing a knit st that needle is dangling in front if doing a purl it is in the back of the working needle then it does not get in the way and you can fly through it. You are knitting with just the two as always.


----------



## nsudmy02 (Jan 3, 2012)

wood dps are less slippery and easier to keep your stitches on, but the other day in JoAnns I saw tiny circular needles, like nine inches long, and they came in sock sizes- 1,2,3,- trouble is they are 14.99 each. Has anyone tried these for socks?


----------



## joy ann (Mar 21, 2011)

does someone have a good 'easy' pattern for socks that you knit both at the same time on circular needles.....Is this asking for too much?


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

For anyone trying to learn the Magic Loop method, I highly recommend the little booklet writtn by th ladies that invented it. It's called "The Magic Loop" by Bev Galeskas and Sarah Hauschka. I looked at countless videos and this is by far the easiest to understand. It's really not hard. I've made numerous mittens 2 at a time on 40" circ. Hav,en't tried sox yet, but have done them on 4 dpns.


----------



## Woolyarn (Oct 19, 2011)

You CAN do this.....!! Like the others said, just focus on the 2 needles you are working on, & you will master this in no time !! :lol:


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Personally, I will probably never use DPNs again, as I MUCH prefer to use two circulars.

But DPNs don't have to be that difficult. The important things are to be sure your needles are long enough (and non-slippery enough) that you don't lose stitches off the ends and then just remember that you IGNORE all of the other needles and just concentrate on the two you are using. It is just knitting like always -- just forget about the extras until you come to the end of the needle you're knitting FROM. Then just concentrate on the next pair.

Is that helpful?


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Onestitch said:


> I'm retired and living on a tight budget and wanted to learn how to knit socks on dpn....went to LYS, which is nice but the cost of the sock lessons were too much for my budget; SO, bought dpn, sock yarn and have watched multiple Utube videos. Have been practicing and have gotten it ! I'm in the process of knitting my first pair of socks and am loving it. I tried to read ahead on the instructions and got overwhelmed, SO, I'm doing one step at a time and it is going well. I amaze and amuse myself at this age (65) for teaching myself a new technique. Don't give up, hang in and practice !
> 
> I've gotten books from library, have gotten all the free patterns I can find on the 'net, watched all the Utubes I can find and feel confident.
> 
> NEXT, I'm going to try the magic loop and see what happens !


This is how I learned too, just too stubborn to quit. I had lots of fits and starts, but eventually it sunk into my thick skull. One of my favorite things to knit now.

Hang in there you'll get there.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

Many years ago a friend tried teaching me how to knit a sock with 4 dpns... it was so confusing to me that I quit and was afraid to do any knitting for 8 years. This past year I saw a rabbit that I fell in love with and was so determined to make this little guy that I picked up the dreaded dpns and started... although it was difficult at first I perservered... got thru it and now its no problem to work with dpns... the trick is not to give up.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

That is exactly why I don't use them. I love the circular needles.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Try casting on all stitches to one needle. Then, in the first row of knitting, divide the stitches onto your double-pointed needles. This makes things a lot easier. You may even want to knit the first row of stitches on just two needles before you divide them up onto three or four needles. 

Also, if possible, you might want to try wooden or bamboo double-pointed needles. They'll grip your stitches more and will be less slippery than metal needles.

Hope this'll help some.


Hazel


----------



## Sanderzone (Apr 22, 2011)

I have tried and tried myself. I ususally end up putting them down and work on the "other" project. I found that I got the swing but when I looked at the sock I had a line of stitches that go round the sock that look like a yo? Not done purposefully. Am I knitting to tight or to loose? I so want to knit socks....


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sanderzone said:


> I have tried and tried myself. I ususally end up putting them down and work on the "other" project. I found that I got the swing but when I looked at the sock I had a line of stitches that go round the sock that look like a yo? Not done purposefully. Am I knitting to tight or to loose? I so want to knit socks....


I think you are referring to 'laddering', it is the connection between needles. Some people suggest you do a little extra tug on the first stitch of each needle. I don't worry about it much as I find it goes away after the first washing. I generally wash gifts before I give them as I have two shedders in the house. You're probably doing fine IMHO


----------



## emhk13 (Dec 20, 2011)

I can knit with DPN's but I don't cause I hate the things. The only good use for a DPN in my opinion is for making cables cause I hate cable needles. I love magic loop. It is so fast and easy and simple. 
That is my opinion and I respect every one's elses opinion and decision to use DPN's for anything they want. Just don't be critical of my choice.


----------



## Lala (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Karen, 

Way to go sock crochet...want to see how they turn out. I''ve been trying to work my way through crochet baby booties...with mixed success...but not brave enough to post pictures. As you know, these ladies are gooooooood.

I'm so happy to hear from people who live nearby. I am just south of you in Silver Spring. Wonder if there are enough of us to get into a group. When I joined KP I was looking for a Maryland group that meets nearby; only group nearby met when I am 'on call' for the grandchild. Anyone else live in Maryland interested in group knitting/crocheting? I thought it might help to shorten my learning curve??

Love and Happy Knitting, 

Lala


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Karen I have faith that you will get the hang of those DPN's.. they are quite fun to knit with once you get the hang of it.. but it does take practice.. look how far you have come with your knitting... that too practice and your doing great... I personally love to knit with them.. but it took patience at first..


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

It's ok! Double point needles take a little time to get used to...but you can do it!


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

If possible I use 2 circs, did the dp thing for many years, but really prefer the circs except for a couple of patterns divided into thirds so for them back to dp's.
I give many pairs at Christmas, and work out special patterns for special people- horse minded Granddaughter for instance.
Y
The first thing I knitted in the round was gloves of all things- all downhill from there!


----------



## titus2-13 (Dec 30, 2011)

You really should go online and learn how to knit using Magic Loop. I love it and it is so simple to do. I hated knitting socks because of all the needles going ever which way.


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

I've just recently started using DPN's and made the 2 cardinal mistakes with them. #1, because I knit continental...once I've started I'm used to having the yarn in my left hand to start...but on DPN's the feeder yarn will be on your right needle after you've started....so I actually started knitting backwards. Fixed that one. Now I'm on to mittens and my instructor told me I was knitting inside out....I was picking up my stitches on the "inside" of the tube rather than the outside. LOL. don't know if I explained this right. It does take a bit to navigate all the needles, but it does help if you just think of using 2 and ignore the others. Good luck....they're fun once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

I hated dpns when i first tried them. I had no utube at that time. I was determined to figure them out, so i cut erasers off of lead pencils and stuck them on the ends of the needles so i wouldn't drop stitches -ha ha-how's that for ingenuity?? I made a beret but freaked out when i saw ladders/holes on the stitches between the needles. I recently learned magic loop and i love it. It solved all these problems. No dropped stitches, no ladders and only 2needles to knit really tiny little round objects. You can knit baby socks and tiny easter eggs on 2needles Check it out on utube


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> so I picked up a set of DPNs for the first time to use for something other than opening up a package that came in the mail..........wth was I thinking...........I felt like a dang octopus, needles going every which way, fingers going the other.........I didn't punish myself this time, I quickly put them down and went to red heart and am now working on a sock pattern that you can crochet, we will see how that goes........and yes I am going to post a picture no matter how they turn out, lol........understanding the pattern is one thing, making the socks is another, we will see.........


So the stitches don't drop off the end of the needle, I got in the habit of pushing the stitches to the centre of the needle before going on to the next one. Its one thing less to worry about. I prefer dpns now to any other method. I have tried magic loop and all sorts, but still prefer dpns. I have just finished a top down cardigan for a prem baby, which is great, as no seams to sew or bands either. I used dpns for that too. Just keep practising, and eventually you will find which way is suitable for you. Have fun with it, thats the main thing! Terri


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

crafty lady UK said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > so I picked up a set of DPNs for the first time to use for something other than opening up a package that came in the mail..........wth was I thinking...........I felt like a dang octopus, needles going every which way, fingers going the other.........I didn't punish myself this time, I quickly put them down and went to red heart and am now working on a sock pattern that you can crochet, we will see how that goes........and yes I am going to post a picture no matter how they turn out, lol........understanding the pattern is one thing, making the socks is another, we will see.........
> ...


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> crafty lady UK said:
> 
> 
> > karen2835 said:
> ...


Oops! I accidentally inserted my response into Terri's quote. Sorry!

Hazel


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I only use 5 bamboo or other wood dpns for socks, sleeves, etc. The yarn has a tendency to slip off the metal needles and drove me to distraction. I love the bamboo/wood ones.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

EZ2 said:


> It's like knittin with a porcupine


Oh Ez2...Your picture of your dog with his hood on is too cute for words.
shula


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

pocono.carol said:


> I as so many others cannot get the hang of double points. I start with four and the one spare and end up with two. My DH loves it when I try because I start sounding like a drunken sailor withing a few rows. He laughs until his sides ache
> 
> Hyia Hyia makes a series of 9 inch (total length) circs ranging from size 1 to size 6 (or maybe 7). I use these for sleeve cuffs and decreasing hats.
> 
> It's great that we now have so many choices.


I agree with yo regarding circlars, but I need to coment on your picture...Is that your husband with a wild deer. Beautifuk
shula


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

I learned to do socks using dpn's so my first two pair were done that way. Then I wanted to learn magic loop and started a pair that method. Only thing is, when I got to the heel flap and turning of the heel, I didn't know how to go about it with the loop....so back to the dpn's...when I was past that part I went back to magic loop. I know that sounds odd, but it works for me. So that's how I make all my socks now.
Rosie


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

I am sitting here watching the snow come down and wondering why it is that dpn's are such a problem. Think like kids you can do anything you want with knitting. My needles are still like a porcupine when I start, but they settle down after a few rows. I think I was 8 when I first made gloves for my small hand. It is funny, then I had no fear of dpn's. My only problem with them is that one always takes a hike once I am involved in a project.


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

dalex1945 said:


> Knitting my first pair of socks (one at a time) on two circulars. So far, so good, but haven't done the heel yet. Couldn't get the hang of dpns (kept dropping needles, etc.). Really like using two circulars.


Me, too. I haven't tried Magic Loop, but 2 circulars is much cleaner and easier than dpns, although I like them if the yarn/needle combination isn't too slippery. As long as you notice which end of which needle to start knitting, 2 circulars seems so safe. There's no danger of stitches slipping off. I always use a circular to hold instep stitches while I knit a heel. With dpns, I prefer using 5 needles (four holding stitches, one to work with) because the angle between needles is only 90 degrees. With stitches on 3 needles, that angle at the corner is 120 degrees, hard for me to get around smoothly and without ladders.


----------



## titus2-13 (Dec 30, 2011)

All you have to do is move the loop part of the needle to a different place. It's easy. Try it, you'll love it. If you do a google search for St. Michel's Beret you will find this hat that I knit using Magic Loop. It was my first time doing a lace pattern and using ML. Love it.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

This is too funny and exactly how I felt the first time I tried DPNs. Put them down and haven't tried again, but I want to. I want to make hats.



karen2835 said:


> so I picked up a set of DPNs for the first time to use for something other than opening up a package that came in the mail..........wth was I thinking...........I felt like a dang octopus, needles going every which way, fingers going the other.........I didn't punish myself this time, I quickly put them down and went to red heart and am now working on a sock pattern that you can crochet, we will see how that goes........and yes I am going to post a picture no matter how they turn out, lol........understanding the pattern is one thing, making the socks is another, we will see.........


----------



## marvalice1 (Sep 6, 2011)

I started knitting socks on dpns, then moved to two circs and have finally tried magic loop. The only time I use dpns now is if my needles of the right size are occupied in my UFOs. I even use 2 circs for the top of hats.


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

You go girl!!!! Prove to all the young ones that we can still keep learning. Proud of you!!!


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

I don't feel so alone anymore!!! My Hubby was thinking he was going to have to admit me to the funny farm because I was talking to myself then answering myself!!!! LOL !! I told him I am working on what I thought was going to be a fairly easy pattern with cables and well so far NOT EASY!!! I have had to re write the pattern out because of all the abbreviations, short forms etc.... I read the instructions out to myself as I do them and then when I run into a problem I always say How in the Heck did I do that?...think about it, then answer myself when I figured out my error!!! I do the same when struggling with dpn's!! I always struggle for the first inch or so then once things move around it does get easier!!! keep plugging along and things will get easier!!!!
Good luck!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

mmccamant said:


> dalex1945 said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting my first pair of socks (one at a time) on two circulars. So far, so good, but haven't done the heel yet. Couldn't get the hang of dpns (kept dropping needles, etc.). Really like using two circulars.
> ...


For the life of me, I can't figure out how one uses two circular needles to knit socks as a replacement for 4 or 5 dpns. Would someone please show me?


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

I am a self taught DPNer, I used knittinghelp.com to learn now to do socks. I learned magic loop but like the DPN's much better after I got the hang of it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

nuttyknitter said:


> I am a self taught DPNer, I used knittinghelp.com to learn now to do socks. I learned magic loop but like the DPN's much better after I got the hang of it.


I use bamboo dpns sizes 0-2, 5" lg., usually 3 needles, sock yarn #1, to make socks and I haven't had too much trouble with awkward handling of the needles. I tried using the #1 and #2, 9" circulars, not on circ. knitting but on straight knitting, and found it awkward and hard to get used to. I will try these circ. needles to make socks on before I pass my final judgement on them.


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

Karen, I am not an accomplished sock knitter, but I learned how to use DPNs, and did manage to make a sock. I would suggest casting on to a straight needle first, as someone suggested, and then transfering to wooden DPNs (they are less slippery than metal), and try using either baby weight, sport weight or even worsted weight yarn until you get the hang of it. Sock yarn is too thin and difficult to use when you are learning. Once you get about 1 inch done it will be much easier because the DPNs won't twist around as much. Just focus on the two needles that you are using. The sock I made with worsted weight fit my husband's size 13 foot perfectly, and he was impressed....although not by the color, which was pink!

Good luck and don't give up! ;-)


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

DPNs are not that difficult to use but it does take practice to get around all those ends pointing at you. It is harder to control when you first start because they want to flop every which way. Also when you use them you have to pull your yarn tighter at the joins. Just take the time to practice a bit with them. I learned to knit as a kid and did dpns not long after I learned. Some use the circular needles but I stick to the DPNs for socks. It is a matter of choice.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Karen, I beg you not to let dpn's intimidate you. If you do, you will never get the hang of them. Try making a piece on them with leftover yarn that you have to use for. I promise you will get the hang of them if you give yourself the chance. Yes, they are hard to get used to but, they are not hard to knit with once you know how. Good luck.



karen2835 said:


> so I picked up a set of DPNs for the first time to use for something other than opening up a package that came in the mail..........wth was I thinking...........I felt like a dang octopus, needles going every which way, fingers going the other.........I didn't punish myself this time, I quickly put them down and went to red heart and am now working on a sock pattern that you can crochet, we will see how that goes........and yes I am going to post a picture no matter how they turn out, lol........understanding the pattern is one thing, making the socks is another, we will see.........


----------



## Cassius (Dec 2, 2011)

Magic loop is soooo much easier


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes Cassius you are right, but, you never know when you will NEED to know how to manipulate dpn's, so having the expertise is always a useful knowledge.



Cassius said:


> Magic loop is soooo much easier


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Onestitch said:


> I'm retired and living on a tight budget and wanted to learn how to knit socks on dpn....went to LYS, which is nice but the cost of the sock lessons were too much for my budget; SO, bought dpn, sock yarn and have watched multiple Utube videos. Have been practicing and have gotten it ! I'm in the process of knitting my first pair of socks and am loving it. I tried to read ahead on the instructions and got overwhelmed, SO, I'm doing one step at a time and it is going well. I amaze and amuse myself at this age (65) for teaching myself a new technique. Don't give up, hang in and practice !
> 
> I've gotten books from library, have gotten all the free patterns I can find on the 'net, watched all the Utubes I can find and feel confident.
> 
> NEXT, I'm going to try the magic loop and see what happens !


You're doing real good and deserve A LOT of CREDIT. I think you'll love the loop. It really is magic to knit two socks at the same time.

Keep your good attitude. Look forward to learning. Nothing is too hard if you have the determination to succeed. I've been trying to make a pair of toe-up split toes for some time now and every time I get discouraged I read a different pattern and take a shot at a different way of casting on, a different way of getting started, and learn whatever I have to learn. The advantage is that every time I try something new I learn very quickly whether or not I like it.

There's nothing you can't do if you TRY! Maybe you can find cheaper lessons. (I teach or will help for FREE at my senior center.) Check yours. Go see the director and she may be able to put you in touch with someone who will help you. We have a knitting group at our library, too. And KP is the best place in the world when you're trying to learn and/or need help.


----------



## Linda-Gail (Sep 25, 2011)

The fact that you can do socks is impressive to me. I have only done two pairs, and I have done enough swearing to last a lifetime. Don't be too hard on yourself. Good luck with your project -- I'll look forward to your posting a picture of it when it is done.


----------



## joy ann (Mar 21, 2011)

I went on you tube to discover what magic loop is. I think I get it but are there patterns made using the magic loop or do you have to adapt a pattern. I think I can do it if its made using a magic loop.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

i generally go to a size 2 with a 29 inch cable for single socks and 40 inch cable for two at a time.


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

I didn't take the time to read thru all 7 pages of responses, but I was shown a great sub for DPNs. I too dislike using DPNs. If you have them, use 2 circular needles. One to work each half of the project, but continue to work in the round as you usually would. I find this is an easier solution to DPNs. You have to make sure and use 1 needle for 1 side. Don't cross needles, though you will do it a few times, trust me! LOL!  Try it and see how it works for you.


----------



## Miss Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi, Karen, You can be the president of the "WTH Was I Thinking Club". We just need to organize because there are so many of us! Not only do I feel like an octopus; when I've tried to use metal double pointed needles...they slide out of my knitting.


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

Jokim said:


> mmccamant said:
> 
> 
> > dalex1945 said:
> ...


You put half your stitches on each of two circular needles. This means joining into a round only has two sections to keep from getting twisted. The needles can be any length: I find 20 inches comfortable, also 16 and 24. The trick is to always knit one half of the stitches on one needle, the other half on the other circular needle. It's easy to keep that straight if the two circulars are different in some way--cable length, color of needle tip, etc. When you get to the end of a needle (1/2 the stitches), slide those stitches to the middle of the cable and begin knitting the other half of the stitches (on the other needle) with the other end of their same needle. It's important to pull up the first two stitches snugly, as you would when going from one dpn to another, to make a smooth transition between needles. It just means you have two joins between needles instead of 3 or 4 with dpns. That many fewer potential ladders. And the unused half of the stitches in the middle of the cable cannot possibly slip off while you're knitting the other half on their own needle.

Here's a YouTube video by Cat Bordhi that shows how it works. It's one of two by her.


----------



## azmom101 (Mar 23, 2011)

Karen -- search under "second sock syndrom". Good info there.


----------



## mrsstayawake (Nov 23, 2011)

Someone may have said this already but it is easier to use SQUARE needles when using dpns for socks. I find it easier to use four of the needles for holding the sock or whatever and the fifth needle for working. Fewer stitches per needle with less chance of any falling of and the square shape also helps.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

The bamboo needles don't slide as easy as metal.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> so I picked up a set of DPNs for the first time to use for something other than opening up a package that came in the mail..........wth was I thinking...........I felt like a dang octopus, needles going every which way, fingers going the other.........I didn't punish myself this time, I quickly put them down and went to red heart and am now working on a sock pattern that you can crochet, we will see how that goes........and yes I am going to post a picture no matter how they turn out, lol........understanding the pattern is one thing, making the socks is another, we will see.........


Oh, don't give up on dpns, sweetie! Keep at it, they'll become your best friends. It may take time for you to become accustomed to them, but you'll be glad you did.

I knit socks with either dpns or two circs; I like both methods very, very much. I hope you come to love dpns.


----------



## RAZMomMom (Sep 16, 2011)

Personally I don't like DPNs, so I started using the knitting in the round with 2 circular needles last year and love it! Have made many, many hats and mittens using the technique. It isn't hard to pick up - looks complicated at first, tho. Beats DPNs! Check it out with a search - there are several tutorials available.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

what is a magic loop?


----------



## jmstalice (Oct 30, 2011)

mrsstayawake said:


> Someone may have said this already but it is easier to use SQUARE needles when using dpns for socks. I find it easier to use four of the needles for holding the sock or whatever and the fifth needle for working. Fewer stitches per needle with less chance of any falling of and the square shape also helps.


You ansewered my question before I could ask. I just got some sock yarn and a set of 5 needles and am ready to tackle socks. I also want to try knitting with two circulars and two at a timetoe up socks. After doing all three I will get a feel for what I like best. This forum and all the suggested videos are priceless.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

I feel like an idjit when I try to work with DPNs. I love my circs and knitting flows easily and quickly. Just goes to show - different strokes for different folks! Whichever way you try, just enjoy the journey!


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

pengee said:


> what is a magic loop?


You basically use a very long circular needle and work the stitches around, you get a loop in the middle that keeps moving along as you knit. Sounds very confusing, but very easy actually. Here's a link on youtube. 




Knitpicks has great tutorials and stuff.

I also use 2 circular needles which I find a bit easier.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Jokim:

Here's a link to a search on youtube for knitting 2 circular needles. 
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=knitting+two+circular+needles&oq=knitting+two+circul&aq=0&aqi=g1&aql=&gs_sm=c&gs_upl=215584l227255l0l229012l33l32l8l10l10l0l186l1754l6.8l14l0

Cat bordhi has a couple of great tutorials there. Also knitpicks. It's very easy and my preferred way to work in the round.


----------



## BISHOP (May 2, 2011)

Been using dpn s since I first started to knit, which were mittens and socks. No prob, but I thought I would try with 5 needles. That I thought was interesting, but after half a mitten it went well. Do not have the courage to try magic loop. I guess if I did try I would have to buy a whole new set of needles, which I sure do not need.


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

I have used dpn's one time. I was in the middle of knitting a sweater for my daughter's American girl doll, and the pattern called for me to use dpn's. Thanks to YouTube and some great videos, I was able to complete the sweater. It was awkward, but I did manage to get the hang of it on my own. 

My New Year's Knitting Resolution was to learn to knit socks. I have completed one pair, but I chose to broaden my horizons even more and learn the magic loop technique with circular needles. This was much less awkward than using dpns.


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

I did the same thing! :!: I put them down and decided to try to make a pair of socks with the one circular needle, Magic Loop. That is going much better! You might like that!


----------



## Stephie (Sep 24, 2011)

Have you tried circular needles? Even if you are making something small, the magic loop works great. Much better that DPN's. Sometimes I use two short circulars for collars or hats. The work just seems more manageable on circulars.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

I love dpn's...i could not knit even baby booties without them...whenever I get in a tight spot with stitches even out come my dpn's to keep my yarn and stitches from being stretched. And i love the fact that..if I have to frog..i can go needle by needle backwards and not have to count. But it took me several years to get comfortable with them.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

Many thanks for that. once again I have learned something new from KP. Isn't this the most marvellous site?


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

I agree, this it the way I did it when I started out, and I didn't have any problems learning it except to make sure I didn't twist it to connect.  :mrgreen:



trammyjane said:


> hi girls i got a tip when learning dpns,cast on with straight needle ,THEN divide for ur dpns,saves the possibility of twisting.i now do socks on 4dpns(yarn on 3 working with spare) if doing something bigger may use an extra one,makes it easier for keeping work closer as u move needles .jane .ps i was a driver by occupation and with many stops and waiting it was easy just to pick up a sock and knit cos no problems with setting down again .


----------



## Stephie (Sep 24, 2011)

I'll bet it did. My aunts used DPN's all the time too, and I thought it was amazing.


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

If I want socks, I use 2 sp needles and can knit quickly. I may have to sew a seam, bur it's never been a problem. I showed a friend who also had problems with dpns and she was sooo grateful.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

I think I'm the opposite of a lot of people on this thread. I made myself learn dpn's because I hate sewing seams!


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

dpn scare me bought some and never used them


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

My first sock drove me crazy, but now I love it. I got bore awhile back and didn't knit my second sock until a year later and of course they didn't match very well, so now I bought an extra set of needles and do them at the same time. A little on one and then a little on the other. It's great they're done at the same time.


----------



## scoonce (Dec 1, 2011)

rosieandcandy said:


> karen2835 said:
> 
> 
> > so I picked up a set of DPNs for the first time to use for something other than opening up a package that came in the mail..........wth was I thinking...........I felt like a dang octopus, needles going every which way, fingers going the other.........I didn't punish myself this time, I quickly put them down and went to red heart and am now working on a sock pattern that you can crochet, we will see how that goes........and yes I am going to post a picture no matter how they turn out, lol........understanding the pattern is one thing, making the socks is another, we will see.........
> ...


Cute discription. I've used them once on a hat pattern. This however was while taking a class and had supervision. I since have not tried them. I want to though. 
Sorry to hear about your sister. Hope all is well with her now. 
Keep working with them. It gives me hope to know someone else is apprehensive but determined and will conquer.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I call it a senior moment and laugh at myself. Then I try again. Good for you for picking up the crochet hook and I can't wait for the picture of the finished project.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi, I make socks that have side seams. They are made on single point needles. www.redlipstick.net/knit/ndlesock


----------



## Betha (Dec 12, 2011)

I've done quite a few of those knitted prostheses, and the easiest way I've found to put them on dpn's - after you do the I stitch for a few rows, put them on one needle and knit stockinet for 2 rows. You have to increase to 6 stitches after the I stitch, and it's almost impossible to keep them straight if you put them on dpn's right away. Putting them on one needle after the increase for 2 or 3 rows will leave a hole of course, but after the whole thing is done, I sew the I tube into a little circle over the hole. Covers it up and looks like a nipple, LOL. I think you'll find it's a lot easier that way. Good luck! Incidentally, every one who has gotten one of those soft prostheses loves them. I use Caron Simply Soft yarn.


----------



## darbysister (Sep 3, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> I haven't knitted socks for years to hot to wear them in Queensland.


Hey ..if you feel like knitting a pair I'm size 6 and it sure is snowy and and cold enough here for wool socks.. I am in Cleveland OH and warm wool socks are the dress of the day.. 
Laughing out loud... but didn't want you to feel left out..

Is it warm in Queensland all year?
Maggie


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

I just finished (finally!) turning the heel on one of my socks that I am doing on magic loop. Cheated and did the short-row heel on dp's, it was easier to pick up the wraps because the dp's are pointier than my Addi #2 that the body of the socks is on. As to a rhythm, yes, you do eventually get one, just takes a while, and is easier if you are doing all stockinette instead of any ribbing (I am ribbing the top of the foot, and will do the cuffs in 2x2 rib also).
I am fairly sure that if I didn't do both at once, there would either be an orphan sock, or one shorter than the other...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

alucalind said:


> Hi Jokim:
> 
> Here's a link to a search on youtube for knitting 2 circular needles.
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=knitting+two+circular+needles&oq=knitting+two+circul&aq=0&aqi=g1&aql=&gs_sm=c&gs_upl=215584l227255l0l229012l33l32l8l10l10l0l186l1754l6.8l14l0
> ...


Thanks to all of you for the tutorial help on circ. knitting needles. I found it very informative and helpful. Thanks again.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> so I picked up a set of DPNs for the first time to use for something other than opening up a package that came in the mail..........wth was I thinking...........I felt like a dang octopus, needles going every which way, fingers going the other.........I didn't punish myself this time, I quickly put them down and went to red heart and am now working on a sock pattern that you can crochet, we will see how that goes........and yes I am going to post a picture no matter how they turn out, lol........understanding the pattern is one thing, making the socks is another, we will see.........


That was my reaction when I first tried DPNs. I think it lasted two minutes and I went to two circulars. I now knit two at a time on one cable.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

cheryl, I hate seams too...


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I do have to add, my sock on my loom is going marvelously. However I bought the dpns so i could have a few of the fun colors of my sock yarn stash in the works at one time. Pink, multi and blue pairs. I may try one pair using each method. The night i bought the dpns i also bought the Boye Needlemaster-but of course I need smaller sizes for circular needles for the socks. Back to Joanns i guess~! hope i don't go down the sock yarn aisle this time...


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

what is dpn and send me the pattern or DESCRIBE WHAT YOU ARE DOING SO I CAN TRY>>> only thing i know to do it to crochet a tube... OR GET A LOOM TO MAKE THEM>>>


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

double pointed needles. they make the world go round, i'm pretty sure. well, if not sure, at least.....purity? okay, so maybe not that either. but i likes them just the same....


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> lmbo..........i don't know about this.....so far this is looking like one big sock.......but this is just as a test....i know i'm not using the proper yarn but it's only a test.....still gonna show a picture when it's done.


You could keep it for a Christmas stocking if it is too big!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

My grandmother tried to teach me on dpns when I was young. I just couldn't get the gauge consistent enough to manage them so I was Soo thankful when I discovered circulars. Now I use them for everything, even just back and forth k and p. I just love them!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

marceme said:


> what is dpn and send me the pattern or DESCRIBE WHAT YOU ARE DOING SO I CAN TRY>>> only thing i know to do it to crochet a tube... OR GET A LOOM TO MAKE THEM>>>


DPN means "double-pointed needle."

Hazel


----------



## Mum4tier (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi Jokim,
I always made sleeves, mittens, slippers, etc. two at a time on straight needles. But I hate to sew up seams. I decided I wanted to make mittens for charity...I searched the internet and found www.socknitters.com/2circs/ so I could make both at once and not have to sew any seams. It actually teaches how to make socks....but it was no problem switching it to mittens. I must say, I got some really weird looks in waiting rooms and airports, with my two circulars.

Good luck.
I hope you post pictures.
Mum4tier


----------



## Mum4tier (Jan 17, 2012)

I forgot this.....
It is hard to tell one needle from the other. Painting with nail polish, etc does not work. I use two different types of circular..i.e. bamboo and metal. or whatever you have in the same size. Stores and LYS's usually do not carry two types of the same size. 
Have fun.
Mum4tier


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

I found a pattern to working the needles, when holding the right hand needle, with your left hand position the left needle(#2)'s opposite end from where you start working,over the top of needle #3. Forget about #4 if there is one for the moment. So you have needles #1 and #2 over the top of 3 &4. Knit the stitches on #2. Pass it to your right hand and position the back end of needle #3(in your left hand) on top of #4, knit and continue sliding the left hand needle clear and on top of your work and totally ignore the other two. This way you are only dealing with two needles at a time just like regular knitting. It sounds odd to read it but if you try doing it as you read it should make sense. if not.....let me know and I'll try to explain it better.


----------



## Betha (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm not sure what letter you are answering, but dpn means double pointed needles. If you're asking about the I cord, this is how you do it. Cast on 3 stitches on a double pointed needle, and knit them with another dpn. Then slide those 3 stitches down to the opposite end of the dpn and knit them again. That will pull the yarn from the back end to the front end of the dpn. Keep doing that, sliding to the other end and knitting, until the length of the I cord is what you want. It will automatically form into a round tube because you're pulling the yarn behind the stitches each row. Try it, you'll see how easy it is.


----------



## shutter62 (Jan 15, 2012)

i use dpn for small things all the time. but got really aggitated with socks the last time i tried to make them and "swore" off them.. maybe after i see yours i'll try again. good luck!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Mum4tier said:


> Hi Jokim,
> I always made sleeves, mittens, slippers, etc. two at a time on straight needles. But I hate to sew up seams. I decided I wanted to make mittens for charity...I searched the internet and found www.socknitters.com/2circs/ so I could make both at once and not have to sew any seams. It actually teaches how to make socks....but it was no problem switching it to mittens. I must say, I got some really weird looks in waiting rooms and airports, with my two circulars.
> 
> Good luck.
> ...


Hi Mum4tier,
I went to the website and looked at Bordhi's directions, they looked easy enough. I'm used to knitting socks on dpns and was interested to see if it was easier on circulars.
It quite possibly could be. I will attempt it as soon as I finish a pair of socks for a friend of mine. I don't know how to post pictures on the computer. (I'm better at knitting than computer navigating). It's fun to communicate with all of you who know what you're doing.
Thanks for responding.
Jokim


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

jokim, i tried the circular and hate them. got them wee ones, 9" i think, horrid...just horrid. made my hands cramp and i couldn't relax with them. now i am one to work at something till i master it, but those defeated me. i so enjoy doing sox and i don't want it to be a burden or not fun, so went back to my lovely dpn and i am a happy camper, be interested to see how it works for you. some love them. lys owner loves them nasty things, so, different strokes for different folks...enjoy..


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

Try bamboo DPNs or splurge and get Harmony by Knit Picks. The yarn stays on the needles so much better without worrying about it sliding off the non-worked needles. I also have found that the 6" length needles are easier for me than the 8". They don't poke me or get hung up in my sleeves.
I am 60 and last year decided to learn how to knit socks. It took me the year, but I am making them now. The Lord favored me and had pity on me. What pleasure and how portable they are. Doctor office visits and the last 2 week-long hospital stays went better for the knitting.
Persevere. We getting to the vintage are just getting much better.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

fran-e said:


> jokim, i tried the circular and hate them. got them wee ones, 9" i think, horrid...just horrid. made my hands cramp and i couldn't relax with them. now i am one to work at something till i master it, but those defeated me. i so enjoy doing sox and i don't want it to be a burden or not fun, so went back to my lovely dpn and i am a happy camper, be interested to see how it works for you. some love them. lys owner loves them nasty things, so, different strokes for different folks...enjoy..


When I saw the tiny 9" circulars in sizes 1 & 2, I had to have them. The looked so cute, but they are a challenge to master. I picked up Takumi dpns, 5", size 0 on one of our trips out west and they have become my needles to go to to knit socks with (sock yarn of course). I have not given up on the small circs. yet. I will try them again, don't give up that easily esp. a challenge. Are you in Chautauqua county? How is the snow? That is the most beautiful county in NYS.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

i am in chaut cty and it is wonderfully under snow right now, how i love it. took dog out and less then 2 hours later couldn't tell she had been out, all covered up. how the skiers must be rejoicing... do you live close to this area? 
i so agree about the dpns. have only used the bamboo, but they work really good for me. have you been to the lys in kennedy? it is great. so is the one in ellington. also, i did go into warren's, but they don't have the yarn, she is very much into all kinds of things, not just yarns. so she is more limited in that, but has lots of the other accessories...and i love those.. go broke having everyone i can find.. lol.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't be giving up on DPN's. It is a askill well worth knowing. I have some little short circulars - the metal cable ones are very tough on hands. The others seem to be OK but I personaly do not like Magic Loop or 2 circulars. Much too much fussing around for me.... I'm sure it all what you stick with. I am going to give the little circular a try for socks but don't really think they are going to be a big enough improvement over the DPN's to warrant buying so many new needles, but I will give them a fair try...... However you do them, socks are fun and so nice to have a really good fit....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't be giving up on DPN's. It is a askill well worth knowing. I have some little short circulars - the metal cable ones are very tough on hands. The others seem to be OK but I personaly do not like Magic Loop or 2 circulars. Much too much fussing around for me.... I'm sure it all what you stick with. I am going to give the little circular a try for socks but don't really think they are going to be a big enough improvement over the DPN's to warrant buying so many new needles, but I will give them a fair try...... However you do them, socks are fun and so nice to have a really good fit....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't be giving up on DPN's. It is a askill well worth knowing. I have some little short circulars - the metal cable ones are very tough on hands. The others seem to be OK but I personaly do not like Magic Loop or 2 circulars. Much too much fussing around for me.... I'm sure it all what you stick with. I am going to give the little circular a try for socks but don't really think they are going to be a big enough improvement over the DPN's to warrant buying so many new needles, but I will give them a fair try...... However you do them, socks are fun and so nice to have a really good fit....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't be giving up on DPN's. It is a askill well worth knowing. I have some little short circulars - the metal cable ones are very tough on hands. The others seem to be OK but I personaly do not like Magic Loop or 2 circulars. Much too much fussing around for me.... I'm sure it all what you stick with. I am going to give the little circular a try for socks but don't really think they are going to be a big enough improvement over the DPN's to warrant buying so many new needles, but I will give them a fair try...... However you do them, socks are fun and so nice to have a really good fit....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't be giving up on DPN's. It is a askill well worth knowing. I have some little short circulars - the metal cable ones are very tough on hands. The others seem to be OK but I personaly do not like Magic Loop or 2 circulars. Much too much fussing around for me.... I'm sure it all what you stick with. I am going to give the little circular a try for socks but don't really think they are going to be a big enough improvement over the DPN's to warrant buying so many new needles, but I will give them a fair try...... However you do them, socks are fun and so nice to have a really good fit....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't be giving up on DPN's. It is a askill well worth knowing. I have some little short circulars - the metal cable ones are very tough on hands. The others seem to be OK but I personaly do not like Magic Loop or 2 circulars. Much too much fussing around for me.... I'm sure it all what you stick with. I am going to give the little circular a try for socks but don't really think they are going to be a big enough improvement over the DPN's to warrant buying so many new needles, but I will give them a fair try...... However you do them, socks are fun and so nice to have a really good fit....


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

fran-e said:


> i am in chaut cty and it is wonderfully under snow right now, how i love it. took dog out and less then 2 hours later couldn't tell she had been out, all covered up. how the skiers must be rejoicing... do you live close to this area?
> i so agree about the dpns. have only used the bamboo, but they work really good for me. have you been to the lys in kennedy? it is great. so is the one in ellington. also, i did go into warren's, but they don't have the yarn, she is very much into all kinds of things, not just yarns. so she is more limited in that, but has lots of the other accessories...and i love those.. go broke having everyone i can find.. lol.


We have a place outside of Silver Creek and take rides into the country. I don't know of any lys in Ellington, Kennedy or Warren, Pa., but I'm aware of a few in and around Westfield. There used to be a nice one in the Findlay Lake area but that closed a year or two ago. Where are the ones you're referring to? And yes, one can go broke 'window browsing' in those stores. I usually stop at the lys's on our travels across the country. You would be surprized what different yarn types other areas offer. On the Navajo reservation in AZ, I purchased some beautiful wool for such a low price, I'm still amazed. I'm finding myself becoming very partial to baby alpaca. The best place for that yarn, that I found, is WEBS in Northampton, MASS.They have a back room warehouse that offers unadvertised deals. Wow!
Jokim


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

dreamweaver, i love the sox too, was only making those that go a little ways up the leg, more than anklets. now i am making knee sox and love them. the ones i am doing now i am doing with k3p2...so they hang onto th leg better. and i do them on size 2 bamboo needles. i did go get size 1 for around the ankle and then where the arch is..just to tighten it a bit. just trying things to see how they work for me. so fun fo tweek things so they are what i want...


----------



## Betha (Dec 12, 2011)

What kind of loom do you use? The only knitting looms I've seen are large and circular, and the pegs are far apart. So everything comes out with big stitches.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Don't be giving up on DPN's. It is a askill well worth knowing. I have some little short circulars - the metal cable ones are very tough on hands. The others seem to be OK but I personaly do not like Magic Loop or 2 circulars. Much too much fussing around for me.... I'm sure it all what you stick with. I am going to give the little circular a try for socks but don't really think they are going to be a big enough improvement over the DPN's to warrant buying so many new needles, but I will give them a fair try...... However you do them, socks are fun and so nice to have a really good fit....


I love dpns, too. It looks so mysterious when you're handling four or five of them! Gets some real looks when you're waiting at the doctor's office or wherever.

Haven't heard from you on KP in a while. Hope you're fine.

Hazel


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

i just got size 1 dpns and was surprised, there were 6 in the pkge rather than the usual 5. have you ever noted that? is it bec they are so fine that they break faster, or was it a boobo?


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

some day i will get over my fear of dpn and try something very easy


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

karen2835 said:


> so I picked up a set of DPNs for the first time to use for something other than opening up a package that came in the mail..........wth was I thinking...........I felt like a dang octopus, needles going every which way, fingers going the other.........I didn't punish myself this time, I quickly put them down and went to red heart and am now working on a sock pattern that you can crochet, we will see how that goes........and yes I am going to post a picture no matter how they turn out, lol........understanding the pattern is one thing, making the socks is another, we will see.........


first let me tell you that your quote is one of the best quotes I have seen -- anywhere ! It brings one back to reality to realize that we are never perfect  
Next , let me tel you that if you ( write out and follow or just follow the instructions ) you WILL learn how to do the thing you have chosen to do or follow! Do not doubt yourself, and do not give up. Just read the instructions, follow the instructions and know that you will have accomplished the task at the end.  Good luck and hange in there.


----------



## tuffy105 (Dec 21, 2011)

I just joined this site about 2 weeks ago, and I cannot conquer DPN. There is a magic loop? method, and I haven't tried, but I am making fingerless gloves. I asked for patterns without using DPNs and I got two patterns. Can't wait to start. I am trying to finish a baby blanket that I found the pattern on this site. I love it here. Good luck.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

tuffy105 said:


> I just joined this site about 2 weeks ago, and I cannot conquer DPN. There is a magic loop? method, and I haven't tried, but I am making fingerless gloves. I asked for patterns without using DPNs and I got two patterns. Can't wait to start. I am trying to finish a baby blanket that I found the pattern on this site. I love it here. Good luck.


When working in the round, on dpns, have you tried knitting in the continental style (method) holding the yarn in the left hand? Then the only needles you focus on are the two you're working with. The others await their turn. It may look intimidating but it's not and the reward is great when you see your work progress nicely.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

fran-e said:


> i just got size 1 dpns and was surprised, there were 6 in the pkge rather than the usual 5. have you ever noted that? is it bec they are so fine that they break faster, or was it a boobo?


Were they Takumi brand? They come in packages of 5. I don't know of any other bamboo brand of knitting needles.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

these are bamboo. i always just get 5, so this throw me. but they are awful bendable, if you will. so wonder if that is why they did it..i don't know.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I also prefer using circulars. Took a chance and ordered the 12" circular set from Stitchberry that you see the ad for on this site Ended up with the whole set from size 1 to 10.5 for $25 and love them. Am going to order the 16" next and hoping they have the 9". Also don't do well with the DPs so this was a great help. Can't wait to start on socks now using them. Making baby hats and booties first for charity.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

The ad says circular bamboo knitting needles. Great site.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

tielma said:


> For anyone trying to learn the Magic Loop method, I highly recommend the little booklet writtn by th ladies that invented it. It's called "The Magic Loop" by Bev Galeskas and Sarah Hauschka. I looked at countless videos and this is by far the easiest to understand. It's really not hard. I've made numerous mittens 2 at a time on 40" circ. Hav,en't tried sox yet, but have done them on 4 dpns.


I'm still grinning about the hedgehog remark  but I definitely will get that little booklet. I used the magic loop once after looking at a video, but would like a little hand book to keep at my fingertips. Thanks.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

chrshnsen said:


> Just keep at it - you can do it. Concentrate just on the 2 needles you are working on and ignore the others. It really is the same knitting that you have been doing. Don't feel that you have to hold on to those extra needles. If you are having trouble keeping the stitches on the needles that you are not currently using, wrap rubber bands around the ends until you get to them. Then just practice, practice, practice.


I have knitted with size 8 needles(2) and make tube socks and then sew up the seam.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

YES!! I have their booklet. Started on theirs. Then I got Ann Budd's book & Sock Innovation by Cookie a. Ann Budd's - Socks Master Class has a DVD.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

One stitch do you have a knitters Guild near you? If so it may be possible that you could get free lessons. In my Knitters Guild one of our members is going to teach us to knit socks top down. I have done toe up and have only made one pair of socks which I gave to my friend for her baby. I had to finish the second one on my own, so I am glad that I finished the pair.

I realise a lot of people having a lot of trouble with dpns, but I used to use dpns knitting the neck band on jumpers and admittedly there were only four needles, I had no difficulty.

Alos when I was knitting the neckbank for a baby dress I had three circs to do the neck band, As I decreased I lost a needle and once again I had no problems. Is just because I learnt to knit on dpns when I was a child?


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- There is a Big Apple Knitting Guild in NYC. It costs $35 a year to join. I used to be a member until they raised it to $35. Their workshops are at the meetings & they are very advanced & very quick & I never got anything out of them. I wasted my time & money. So I am no longer a member. Also they had a bus trip to the Reinbeck Sheep & Wool Festival . They charged $65 for the bus. I joined a group in Brooklyn & paid $45 for the same trip , including admission. The Big Apple group didn't even include admission!. They are a Big Rip-off. Lastly my girlfriend came with me to their yarn auction. She is a beginner & bought a bag of wool. It was wound so the yarn every few yards ended & you had to tie the ends. It was horrible. She had to throw it away. It was thick yarn & couldn't be used for an afghan in crochet. She needed it to knit a scarf. (I wanted to donate it back to them this year so someone else would get it, one of their members. But my girlfriend didn't want to. We tossed it out.)
I found a group at my Teacher's Union $5 for several weeks 2 hours on Fridays, where there is a teacher who understands patterns. She is about on my "level" of knitting except for the patterns. (I think I am now intermediate.) I also go to a group on Wednesday nights in Manhattan that is both crochet & knitting. It's free. We try to help eachother.
I recently knitted a scarf in 32 stitches across. It was stockinette. I have about 20inches & it folded into a tube. It's in cotton, in red, white, & blue. I took a crochet hook & crocheted two rows of single corchet on the edge & it seemed to straighen out a bit. Then I tried a row of double crochet & it seems even better. I am between deciding whether to leave it as a "tube" of 3inches wide or make the border. I'll see if I have enough yarn to crochet around it. I found some other blue cotton that's a bit thicker that might even it out. (80 yds.) But I never had a "tube" scarf. It isn't exactly a real tube. The ends just curl into the middle. It's an unusual look, very unique. If I do make a border, then it isn't a reversible scarf. The w.s. is all purls.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am sorry to hear that your Knitting Guild wasn't what you expected. I have been a member of the NSW Knitters Guild for approximately five years with a two year break because of family issues. I love my Knitters Guild, the women are wonderful, helpful, and will give their time to show you something if you don't understand. We have merchants who bring yarn, books to buy at reasonable prices. Our fee is abotu $30 per year. We get free lessons, if we bring in an expert we are then expected to pay. We had last year skeeting which wss very interesting. This year we are having a toe up lesson in socks, different ways to cast off and I did a crochet lesson for those who can't crotchet. I find it a very friendly and if we are not sure of what yarn to buy the merchant who is selling it will advise us what we need and the last merchant had wool, patterns, and of course needles (knitpro). Her shop is near where my mother lives in Narellan.


----------

